
Blue Apron sets IPO at 30m Shares, sees IPO price at $15-17 - whatok
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1701114/000104746917004085/a2232430zs-1a.htm
======
JumpCrisscross
> _Upon the completion of this offering, the holders of the outstanding shares
> of Class B common stock will collectively hold approximately 98.1% of the
> voting power of our outstanding capital stock..._

Blue Apron is selling Class A common stock to the public.

